# Guess who made wafflez!



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

waffles are always a hit with the girlies


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Omg! That is so cute, I might need to give my two some waffles :O


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

thats fab ... mine enjoyed some crusty bread ends as i dont like them ... they hollowed them out and i found one sleeping in there this morning ... so cute i wish id had my camera


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

cute! Those are some happy meeces! :lol: Lol at AndyPandy's bread-nesting mice too! Monaro would probably just stuff his face with it then go pop! :roll:


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

yup, they're kinda spoiled o3o but they still don't like me xD


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Aw, why not?!


----------

